# Rumour busted:  Can one (effectively) inhale a lump o'crud breathing @ KAF?



## The Bread Guy (10 Jan 2011)

Short answer?  No.

This from _Stars & Stripes_:


> .... There are a couple places on base where the air is particularly hazardous, choked with “moon dust,” very fine dust found in Iraq and Afghanistan, or smoke from the trash-burning pit, Wright said in an e-mail. To cut down on the air pollution, an incinerator is being built to take care of the trash.
> 
> But inhaling a candy bar-sized lump of human waste? Is that even possible?
> 
> ...



U.S. and Canadian information on the issue attached.


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jan 2011)

Nice rumour.   

I can just imagine where it came from too.  We were in KAF doing air sampling in Nov-Dec 2009.  We certainly weren't testing for fecal matter.   :


----------



## CombatDoc (13 Jan 2011)

This is the rumour that refuses to die!  It is a well known fact that when the flit hits the shan over here in theatre, one can easily ;D ingest the aerosolized flit!


----------



## TN2IC (13 Jan 2011)

What about the Brit that swam across the poo pond and die? 

Or the T-55 in the poo pond?

Or the Soviet soldier's buired in the poo pond?

Or ECOLOG steals people socks.

Oh the madness!


----------



## CombatDoc (14 Jan 2011)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Or ECOLOG steals people socks.


That's fact, not fiction. ;D


----------



## TN2IC (14 Jan 2011)

Some how I ended up with same kind of socks. But one is a different size... So all my socks have a blue ring.. minus one with a white one. Go figure.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jan 2011)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> *What about the Brit that swam across the poo pond and die? *


Here's one answer to that one (or a variation on the theme, with a Canadian angle in the comments).....


> .... I heard about this when I first got here about 3 months ago, and was told it was a Canadian Spec Ops person. They said he did it on a dare that it couldn't be done. But I didn't hear anything about any medical attention being served, although I would speculate that he would need some anti-viral medication after swimming through it as I am sure it has some pretty nasty bateria in it ....


----------



## TN2IC (14 Jan 2011)

Here's a pic of the other poo pond. I took it this morning. Near Hotel Kanadhar.  ;D
The other poo pond is kind of out of my way, unless I'm going for my morning run.

Enjoy.

P.S. I belive the "THE RUMOR DOCTOR" should try a visit here. Going for a morning jog is always intresting here.   ;D

Your Guys have a lovely KAF Day...


----------



## Northern Ranger (14 Jan 2011)

I think the report is a crap!  I breath in big dose of Bull S#$% every day at work. ;D


----------

